
Toss Bombing - privong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toss_bombing
======
exabrial
What's interesting is modern fighters actually have programs to calculate all
the needed stuff to do this. Recently watched a video of an F-18 performing
the maneuver.

~~~
Mobius01
It seems like a fuel-inefficient maneuver. It could also expose the aircraft
to anti-aircraft systems for longer than a high speed pass would.

------
natmaka
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouncing_bomb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouncing_bomb)

------
i_am_nomad
This means something different in the UK.

~~~
leoh
What does it mean?

